# Anesthesia Base Units Question



## mat5508 (Mar 18, 2015)

I am new to anesthesia billing and have a question regarding base units.   My understanding is a provider should report only the highest base unit procedure on the claim (with total minutes for all procedures if multiple).   

When there are two anesthesia cpt procedures performed with the same base units (per the ASA Relative Value Guide), which CPT should be reported on the claim?   Does it matter since the base value's are the same?  Is there a protocol by body area?  

Thank you for your input.

maria


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 19, 2015)

I try to determine which provides the most accurate crosswalk in representing the procedure that the anesthesia was performed.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Mar 19, 2015)

I base my coding strictly on the documentation. In a case like yours, when 2 procedures were done by the surgeon that crosswalk to a code with the same number of base units, I choose the procedure that was listed first. Then, make sure the diagnosis listed is the one that justifies the anesthesia code you're billing out. Also, list the other diagnosis(es) that points to the other procedure to justify your time. This will also coincide with the surgeon's claim.


----------

